# Looking for homes for two feral pigeons UK



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

hello everyone,
I am looking for a home for a pretty feral pigeon in lovely condition who would like a enclosed aviary place, or secure place to live a safe and peaceful life.

The pigeon has had PMV but is no longer contagious and does not have any secondary health problems. Pigeon still spins on one spot and star gazes occasionally but can feed itself and just needs supportive care so it can survive and live the rest of its life.

Lullah (pigeons name) enjoys sunflower seeds,canary seeds and mixed corn. Also likes to call when hearing other pigeons from outside but is not necessarily a cock pigeon.

The pigeon cannot be released so an enclosed aviary or inside?outside space is a must. I am unsure as th whether the pigeon is a cock or a hen but it is a timid pigeon.

Lullah is currently living in a large dog crate and likes to sit on a brick to preen etc. If anyone could give this pigeon a home please email me asap as pigeon will sadly have to be put to sleep if I cannot find a home for it.

I also have a one eyed little black runt pigeon who is very upset about losing an eye but who is starting to adjust to captivity. This pigeon would also like someone kind to help him/her adjust to a new life somewhere new and safe.

Thank you for reading. Jayne (I am based in Surrey on the South West London borders of SW20


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

i cant wait till i have a garden, how are the little ones doing now?


----------

